# Biotech test c



## Sean14 (Jan 4, 2017)

My buddy's got biotech test c that he says is good stuff and will give it to me for 90 a vial but I have another friend telling me that biotech use to be really good but now is complete garbage so was wondering what people think of biotech now and if I should get it or not


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2017)

hes prob getting it for 35 40


----------



## Charl (Jan 4, 2017)

90 a vial is expensive


----------



## Yaya (Jan 4, 2017)

$90 a vial? I remember when test c was $150 a vial


----------



## Sean14 (Jan 5, 2017)

Well I'm paying 110 for another company but I'm not getting the feeling of being a beast like everyone talks about when they are on test like I put on 30lbs since my show but I'm on a strick ass diet and work my ass off so I really feel like this stuff I have isn't that good and it's my first time on test so I don't have anything to compare it to


----------



## losieloos (Jan 5, 2017)

My friend buddy's cousins friend uncle's granfarher has a friend at the gym who said he has never heard of it.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 5, 2017)

Sean14 said:


> Well I'm paying 110 for another company but I'm not getting the feeling of being a beast like everyone talks about when they are on test like I put on 30lbs since my show but I'm on a strick ass diet and work my ass off so I really feel like this stuff I have isn't that good and it's my first time on test so I don't have anything to compare it to


Ever heard of private bloodwork?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 5, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Ever heard of private bloodwork?



yea dude, do some bloods before you keep paying 100 bux a vial.


----------



## TravisDavis85 (Jan 5, 2017)

That's a lot of $$$ for a vial of test cyp ,
Pharm grade test should be around 70 to 80 a vial and underground should be 50 to 60 a vial I would never pay that much ... well actually I did pay 200 for a 20ml vial of fake British dragon back in the day , it was fake of course


----------



## shazmook (Jan 7, 2017)

Actually just finished the last of the Test Prop from Biotech. Hurt like a mule the first couple weeks but did it's job. Wonder if you have the same ones as I do. Apparently some are getting gear with hexagons on the molecule label and others with round molecules on the label.


----------

